# Quick random question...



## hacksaw35 (Apr 27, 2007)

When I print I always end up getting the chemicals on my hands somehow no matter how careful I am.  Then later in the day even after several hand washes if I touch my face/eyes or something it still leaves a strong burning sensation.

(Besides wearing gloves) Is there any thing that will get these chemicals off of my hands!!! 

Thanks. 
Dan


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 27, 2007)

If you are having a problem after several hand washings, you probably have an unusual sensitivity to the chemicals.  Surgical gloves are a possible solution.  I know of no 'gloveless' answer to your problem.


----------



## Les McLean (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know of any other solution than to wear gloves. I use ordinary kitchen gloves as I find surgical gloves are not practical to take on and off as required during a darkroom session. Apart from protecting your skin, another very important consideration for using gloves is to keep your hands free from any chemical contamination which can transfer to the valuable negative and the paper during a session, potentially wrecking both the negative and the print you have worked so hard to produce.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 28, 2007)

Try rinsing your hands with cold water at the same time as you're washing your print.  It's a good habit to get into anyway as it prevents you transfering chemicals where you least want to!


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 29, 2007)

There are hypoallergenic chems available.  Check out phenidone based developers instead of metol based developers.  Typical stop baths and fixers are acids, but there are other options out there.

Sprint photo chems have a great reputation for being hypoallergenic and safe, and they rock!  I used them for years until all my local suppliers stopped carrying them.  In making this post I discovered their website, and will probably go back to using Sprint chems again.

http://sprintsystems.com/


----------

